# Mahogany Roubo Workbench



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Holy Cow! 

http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/20...tm_campaign=Feed:+Benchcrafted+(Benchcrafted)


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

As I try to scrape together the parts and time to make my SYP Nicholson bench, seeing that guy make a Roubo out of mahogony of all things, and then use it as a TV stand, is... perhaps not demoralizing, but just makes me hang my head.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I know. I sure as heck hope it's not intended as just fine furniture, though it's easy to say that's just too pretty to use.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It is beautiful but.... Just another proof that having money doesn't have anything to do with common sense.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm glad I scraped together all my coffee break money while I was working so I could buy some good quality tools. I appreciate them as tools and keep them in good shape so they can continue to do a good job. I had one antique wooden long smoothing plane my sister-in-law gave me at Christmas and I put it on a shelf for show. That bothered me, so I learned how to tap set the blade, refurbished it and now it's a tool. If it could talk, it would probably thank me for not embarrassing it by leaving it on a shelf.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's funny that this was posted and that it was taken with so much scorn :laughing:

I picked up a goodly amount of sapele last week and got to thinking about getting 12/4" for a work bench... at the price of Sapele, $4.40, vs the price of hard maple at $6 I may be building a bench out of it.

It's certainly not the hardest lumber out there but it's purty! :smile:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, that's an awesome deal. I say go for it! It's just sad to see this used as a coffee table. There is something to be said for loving the tools you work with. The only caveat I could see is wanting a lighter surface to see your work better.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Make it out of ebony if you want, just don't use it for a desk and make me cry at lacking the money for the materials nor the time for extraneous benches.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

firemedic said:


> It's funny that this was posted and that it was taken with so much scorn :laughing:
> 
> I picked up a goodly amount of sapele last week and got to thinking about getting 12/4" for a work bench... at the price of Sapele, $4.40, vs the price of hard maple at $6 I may be building a bench out of it.
> 
> It's certainly not the hardest lumber out there but it's purty! :smile:


 
personally Jean -no scorn from me- This summer I am building one of my sons and myself a bench and frame work will be live edge walnut. Both will be used as benches- but myself I would love to have the benchcraft wagon vise but at $350 +- and about the same for the foot vise it is a shame to see it with the TV in the living room but It is his bench and he should be able to do what he wants with it............


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I think it is a beautiful bench. How they use it is up to them. For me there is no way i would dare to work on it. It really isnt any different than any other piece of furniture we make. If a traditional or creative. It certainly makes for a conversation piece.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

I think that he designed and built it to function as a TV stand, not a work bench. Yea, there is a lot of expensive hardware on the TV stand, but hey, the TV isn't exactly inexpensive either, so what's the big deal?

Greg


----------



## tim407 (Nov 24, 2012)

That bench is so beautiful it doesn't look out of place lmao


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Aren't all benches "tables" supposed to look like that?:laughing:









 







.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Now I'm envisioning cabinetman's house being full of mini roubo end tables, roubo spice racks with dog holes that hold the spice jars... All with functional vice hardware from benchcrafted.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

the other day I was working on an infill. I spilled half a bottle of marking die all over my bench. Yes a spewed a lengthy set of profanity that would have choked a nun, but its added patina at this point. Can you image doing that on that mahogany bench?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gilgaron said:


> Now I'm envisioning cabinetman's house being full of mini roubo end tables, roubo spice racks with dog holes that hold the spice jars... All with functional vice hardware from benchcrafted.


How did you know about the spice jars? :laughing:









 







.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

timetestedtools said:


> the other day I was working on an infill. I spilled half a bottle of marking die all over my bench. Yes a spewed a lengthy set of profanity that would have choked a nun, but its added patina at this point. Can you image doing that on that mahogany bench?


If I swore every time that I spilled something on my bench, my family would disown me and I'd probably have to answer to the Pit Bull.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

most of what I spill is BLO, so I just wipe it around. But marking die? Did you ever try to remove that stuff.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

timetestedtools said:


> most of what I spill is BLO, so I just wipe it around. But marking fie? Did you ever try to remove that stuff.


Just plane 'er down a bit!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> most of what I spill is BLO, so I just wipe it around. But marking die? Did you ever try to remove that stuff.


Actually, no - I'm not rich enough to buy marking dye... I'm relegated to using sharpies :smile:


----------

